# [PARTITIONS] Déplacement de gentoo

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai remettre au propre mon disque dur et notamment le partitionnement. Voici comment mon disque est partitionné :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sda1     0.3  G     /boot                     ext3       primaire
> 
> sda2     46   G     windows                ntfs        primaire
> ...

 

Pour faire simple, je voudrais un truc du style (virer debian et windows, mettre gentoo en début, garder de la place pour d'autres systèmes par exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0.3  G        /boot                  
> 
> 27   G        /
> ...

 

Ma gentoo tourne super bien, et ca m’embête de tout recréer. Voila comment je pensais procéder :

   1. supprimer toutes les partitions de sda2 à sda8

   2. créer une partition primaire de 27G et remettre ma gentoo via partimage (je fais reguierement des sauvegardes)

   3. créer une partition logique swap pour gentoo

   4. et après, on verra ....

D'après vous, c'est jouable ? Partimage serait d'accord ? Côté gentoo, il n'y aurait que fstab & grub à modifier je pense ?

Merci

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai jamais utilisé partimage, perso je déplace mon système avec tar, voir rsync, en plus ça permet de l’installer sur une partition fraîchement créée !

Le plus simple est de booter sur un livecd et de faire l'archive à partir de là. Tu te déplace à la racine de ta gentoo et tar -xvjpf </chemin/de/l'archive> . 

Où sinon pour un système en cour d'utilisation :

```

mkdir /tmp/root

mount -o bind / /tmp/root

cd /tmp/root

tar -cvjpf </chemin/vers/l'archive.tar.bz2> --exclude="tmp/*" --exclude="var/tmp/*"  .

```

Ou plus simple qui devrait marcher dans ton cas (mais j'ai jamais essayé) :

```
tar -cvjpf </chemin/vers/l'archive.tar.bz2> --exclude="/tmp/*" --exclude="/var/tmp/*" --one-file-system  /
```

L'archive doit être placée sur un autre fs, ou alors faut aussi l'exclure de la sauvegarde.

Pour décompresser tu te place à la racine de la partition et :

```
 tar -xvjpf </chemin/vers/l'archive.tar.bz2> .

```

Comme pour n'importe quel stage*

La dernière fois que j'ai déplacer mon système c'était pour le mettre sur ssd, j'ai utilisé rsync et je ne me rapelle pas avoir modifier autre-chose que grub et le fstab. 

À pars ça on place plutôt la swap en début de lecteur, pour des raisons de performance et tu peux utiliser la même partition swap pour toutes les distributions.

----------

## xaviermiller

+1000 pour l'utilisation de tar / cp / rsync et autres outils de base pour faire des back-ups et déplacer des partitions linux !!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

Pareil, je boote sur un livecd, copie de / sur un atre disque dur avec "rsync -aA", puis je peux refaire complètement mon plan de partition en tout sécurité. Seul le fstab/grub est à modifier. Perso, je ne ferais pas confiance non plus à partimage...

----------

## El_Goretto

LiveCD FTW, tout pareil que les collègues  :Smile: 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Perso, je ne ferais pas confiance non plus à partimage...

 

Il est vrai que je n'utilise pas non plus partimage pour la partie backup/restore linux. Par contre, pour les autres (ahem) OS en ntfs, il ne m'a jamais fait défaut.

----------

## floc_12

Salut, 

d'abord, merci à tous pour vos réponse super claire. En fait, c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup plus simple que mon partimage.

Bon, donc si j'ai bien compris:

 *Quote:*   

> 	1. Je boote sur le live cd
> 
> 	2. Sous cfdisk :
> 
> 		a. je scratche sda2 et sda3
> ...

 

Après quoi, si ca boote bien, je scratche sda5, sda6, sda7, sda8 et puis on vera .... et au pire, si ca ne marche pas, ma gentoo actuelle devrait toujours fonctionner.

Bon, je pars en vacance ce soir, mais je garde ca de coté. Concernant les sauvegardes avec tar, ca m'interresse bien, je testerais dès que j'aurais fais ceci.

Merci

----------

## floc_12

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> LiveCD FTW, tout pareil que les collègues 
> 
>  *guilc wrote:*   Perso, je ne ferais pas confiance non plus à partimage... 
> 
> Il est vrai que je n'utilise pas non plus partimage pour la partie backup/restore linux. Par contre, pour les autres (ahem) OS en ntfs, il ne m'a jamais fait défaut.

 

Oui, pareil pour moi, je l'utilise pour reinstaller mon windows, et ca marche super bien

----------

## guilc

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   LiveCD FTW, tout pareil que les collègues 
> 
>  *guilc wrote:*   Perso, je ne ferais pas confiance non plus à partimage... 
> 
> Il est vrai que je n'utilise pas non plus partimage pour la partie backup/restore linux. Par contre, pour les autres (ahem) OS en ntfs, il ne m'a jamais fait défaut. 
> ...

 

Ca doit être ça le truc, j'ai pas de windows en stock   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon, donc si j'ai bien compris:
> 
>  *Quote:*   	1. Je boote sur le live cd
> ...

 

Le « 1. Je boote sur le live cd » est inutile dans ce cas.

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le « 1. Je boote sur le live cd » est inutile dans ce cas.

 

Heu, bah si quand même, le systeme à copier est le système en cours d'utilisation...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je l'ai fait pour transférer sur SSD, pas de problème.

----------

## guilc

Ca peut, mais ça peut aussi foirer. C'est pas la chose à conseiller, même si "dans la plupart des cas", ça marche  :Smile: 

Un système online, il bouge, donc tu peux copier des états inconsistants, à moins de tout remonter en readonly (et là, ton système vas pas aimer longtemps...)

C'est bien plus propre de copier le système offline, et ça évite de copier de la saleté dans /dev (et de ne copier que le /dev initial statique qui n'est visible qu'en offline ou bien en rebindant le /dev initial sur un autre point de montage), d'oublier de ne pas copier la saleté de /sys, /proc et un /var sale bourré de trucs qui ne sont présents qu'au runtime !

Et c'est franchement pas un bien gros inconvénient.

Tant qu'à faire les choses, autant les faire un peu proprement  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bien plus propre de copier le système offline, et ça évite de copier de la saleté dans /dev (et de ne copier que le /dev initial statique qui n'est visible qu'en offline ou bien en rebindant le /dev initial sur un autre point de montage), d'oublier de ne pas copier la saleté de /sys, /proc et un /var sale bourré de trucs qui ne sont présents qu'au runtime !
> 
> 

 

Houlàlà si tu lit mon premier post  tu verra que je ne copie pas directement / mais un mount -o bind de / dans /tmp/root donc tous les procfs, sysfs et autres udev n’apparaissent pas et j'ai bien les nodes statiques dans /dev ! Remarque que l'option --one-file-system de tar devrait donner le même résultat. Reste /var sur ce point tu a raison, mais déjà je ne copie pas le contenu de /var/tmp déjà ça au moins c’est propre, pour le reste c'est pas pire qu'un reboot à coup de sysrq.

----------

## guilc

Ah ok, je faisais pas le rapprochement avec le premier post, mais seulement avec le post de floc_12 qui ne parle pas de tout ça  :Wink: 

----------

## floc_12

Salut,

Je n'ai pas tout suivi à votre discussion, mais je vais dans un premier temps déplacer mon linux avec le liveCD. J'ai comprisqu'il y avait certains dossiers à exclure, je les ai donc ajouter dans mon ptit tuto (comme ca,dès que je serai devant mon pc la sem prochaine, j'aurais plus qu'a copier/coller.

Après quoi, je me mettrai au tar pour faire une sauvegarde (je vais commencer à regarder les options).

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Je boote sur le live cd
> 
> 2. Sous cfdisk :
> 
> 	a. je scratche sda2 et sda3
> ...

 

Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé l'option "A"  pour rsync dans le man.

A++

----------

## netfab

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé l'option "A"  pour rsync dans le man.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -k, --copy-dirlinks         transform symlink to dir into referent dir
> 
>         -K, --keep-dirlinks         treat symlinked dir on receiver as dir
> ...

 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je n'ai pas tout suivi à votre discussion, mais je vais dans un premier temps déplacer mon linux avec le liveCD. J'ai comprisqu'il y avait certains dossiers à exclure, je les ai donc ajouter dans mon ptit tuto (comme ca,dès que je serai devant mon pc la sem prochaine, j'aurais plus qu'a copier/coller.
> 
> Après quoi, je me mettrai au tar pour faire une sauvegarde (je vais commencer à regarder les options).
> ...

 À partir d'un LiveCD il n’y as aucun dossier à exclure en particulier ! C'est seulement si le système est en cours d'utilisation !

Là en plus tu va exclure les dossiers eux même, pas seulement leur contenu, l'absence de ces mountpoints risque de poser problème au reboot (en particulier pour /proc)

Si tu tiens vraiment à exclure le contenu de certains dossiers (genre tmp, vu que les autre devrait être théoriquement vides) rajoute '/*'  après le nom du dossier.

----------

## floc_12

Salut, oui, en effet, j'ai oublie de recreer les dossiers, mais je vais faire plus simple sans rien exlure.

Merci

----------

